# What show, movie, etc. have you watched today?



## Shockwind (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, what show, movie, etc. did you just watch today? I just watched 2012. That's all, please post and thanks for reading.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 16, 2011)

Movies:
A Beautiful Mind
Mystic River
Ordinary People
Pirscilla, Queen of the Desert

(I watch as many as I can in a day)

Shows:
News (I don't care what you call the thing on CNN, but I've been watching the Japan Earthquake all of the time)


----------



## Satangel (Mar 16, 2011)

Just watched the series Aspe which is a dutch detective series. 
Yesterday I watched HIMYM and Rome.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 16, 2011)

Yesterday I watch Step Brothers and V. Today, nothing yet since I just got home.


----------



## emigre (Mar 16, 2011)

I barely watch TV nowadays. So I tend to watch the news and sport. Today I've watched the news and I've got the Chelsea vs Copenhagen match on now.


----------



## Daizu (Mar 16, 2011)

Recently watched My Life As a House. Great movie. Might watch some Scrubs later. Love that show. =)


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 16, 2011)

archer.

not that good, but im a fan of h. jon and adam reed/matt thompson.
probably going to rewatch some sifl/olly or liquid tv eps later before bed.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 16, 2011)

I just watched 70+ episodes of Case Closed (the ones that didn't air on Funimation and the ones I watched in Japanese).  Still waiting for season 6 to be dubbed...


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 18, 2011)

i watched the fighter. fight scenes look weak and movie felt rushed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have actually been watching films again lately which is a change

Still in the last 24 hours
Full Metal Jacket- my little brother had never seen it which I consider a personal failing.
The assassination of Jesse James
Serpico
The last half of series 3 of Breaking bad
The last couple of episodes of series 5 of skins (UK version).

Aside from Full Metal Jacket and breaking bad (and even then I rarely watch TV shows twice within 5 years) I do not think I will be watching any of them again. Not regrettable mind just not again.

Not sure what the plan for today is yet.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

last movie i saw watched was the social network, that was a week ago. shows? no i don't watch tv anymore.

but what i want to watch now is sweeney todd: demon barber of fleet street, the king's speech, rango and little red riding hood.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2011)

My brother forced me to watch Shawshank Redemption for the umpteenth time.


----------

